# cheap travel from Guadalajara



## medi (Jul 16, 2015)

hi. what is a cheapest way to travel from Guadalajara to Mexicali, Tijuana or Hermosillo?
do they have a railroad transport?
air ticket costs 2500 pesos, but its expensive.
can I travel with cargo truck for example?


----------



## ClinSpan (Feb 26, 2016)

One way tickets are usually less expensive than 2500 pesos, unless you buy with very little lead time. Have you tried the different airlines ? Wikipedia has a decent general summary of all the different airlines and destinations that fly out of each major airport. For Guadalajara, check: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guadalajara_International_Airport

For example, I ran a quick search on Volaris. If you book today for next Wednesday (in four days) you can fly to: Hermosillo for 1300 pesos, Tijuana for 1800 pesos, Mexicali for 2000 pesos. Of course, all that is subject to change. Look through the different airlines and compare. Overall, however, the quicker you need to fly - the more you'll have to pay.

No, there is no railroad transport.

Since you're asking for the "cheapest" option - bus, probably. It will likely take 2-3 days, though (at least to Tijuana or Mexicali). Hermosillo is a bit closer, up the 15 Federal Highway. Still have to pass parts of Jalisco, Nayarit, Sinaloa, and a good part of Sonora.

Good luck.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

> hi. what is a cheapest way to travel from Guadalajara to Mexicali, Tijuana or Hermosillo?


TJ, even though farther away, is usually the cheapest because of heavy competition. Not hard to find OW for 1800 pesos, cheaper than a bus. New fares come out Tuesday, so if you're up at 1:00 am you can sometimes find a ticket for <1000. In addition to Volaris, give VivaAerobus a try.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

The discount airlines are usually cheaper than the bus if you book ahead of time or on promotions.


----------



## medi (Jul 16, 2015)

I have found bus tickets at venta.etn.com.mx . and they have same price as air ticket - 2000, Hermosillo - 1500.

Where can I get a bus from city center to airport?

Is there any ways to gain some money in Mexico for foreigners for food and travel expenses? If I don't know anyone. My Mexican bank don't gives credit card because its require a local job.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

> Where can I get a bus from city center to airport?


At the Vieja Central, about 12 blocks south of downtown at the NE corner of Parque Agua Azul, buses leave every 15 mins. or so to Chapala. Lets you off on the highway, it's only about a kilometer to the airport terminal. I think fare is about 15 pesos. Might be other buses that enter the airport itself. Got some members in Chapala and GDL, maybe they know more.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

Not trying to take the thread off course, but for those interested in cheap flights to other destinations, Volaris now flies to Guatemala, Costa Rica, and San Juan, Puerto Rico. They also have new routes in the US, to Seattle, New York, and Austin.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Estrella blanca bus GDL - TIJ = $126
Aeromexico...........GDL - Tij = $90...........


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

If you have a INAPAM senior card, the bus fare is half the regular price. I think it was about $700 pesos one way Gdl to Tijuana last time I did it. And that was on ETN, the luxury bus line. It would be less on the cheaper first class lines like Primera Plus. And still less on Pacifico or something, but they would be longer trips.

Gdl-Tijuana is 36 hours. There is a hour stop in Cd Obregon where they clean the bus. Numerous other stops for a bathroom break or to buy a snack.

The bus from downtown Gdl to the Gdl airport runs from Central Vieja, runs every 20 minutes, goes into the airport to Terminal Terrestre about a block from Terminal 1, and costs 6 pesos going to the airport. Coming back into town they seem to sometimes charge 6 and sometimes 10 pesos. There is not much room for luggage, in your lap or the aisle basically. The bus is crowded in the middle but empty at Central Vieja and empty at the airport.


----------



## medi (Jul 16, 2015)

Central Vieja -- its Antigua Central Camionera ?
near Wallmart ?
Los Angeles 218, San Carlos ?


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

medi said:


> Central Vieja -- its Antigua Central Camionera ? near Wallmart ?
> Los Angeles 218, San Carlos ?


Yes, about 300 metres east of Walmart (16 de septiembre).


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

medi said:


> Central Vieja -- its Antigua Central Camionera ?
> near Wallmart ?
> Los Angeles 218, San Carlos ?


You got it. The airport bus is run by the Chapala bus line. At the far end of the left-most line of buses as you enter from the Avenida Dr R. Michel end of the terminal.


----------

